# Viking Islay



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Men airlifted off North Sea ship (BBC News)*

An RAF helicopter takes three men to hospital after an accident on a gas rig standby vessel.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/49798/si/viking islay/what/allfields

photo of her in Fraserburgh


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

It has just been announced that the 3 men have sadly died. An apparent accident during work aboard ship is all the company has said so far on BBC News24.

My thoughts go out to the families of the men at this time


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

mine also davie.............


----------



## Nairda59 (Jul 6, 2005)

My sympathy too. Do we have any more news on the what where and why of yet another incident?
Was she anchor handling?


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Radio Scotland said accident in chain compartment, I Polish seaman, 2 Scots.
Sad business


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Sad indeed gentlemen. Chain compartments are dangerous places to be if something goes wrong. My guess is the poor guys stood no chance.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Confirmed that it was an accident in the chain Locker. Company says the men were reported as unconscious so they were rescued and medi-vac'd by RAF sea King but all 3 had died by arrival.


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

Sounds like a build up of gasses/fumes in the chain locker, best off waiting till somthing positive is announced rather than speculate tho'.


----------



## jazz606 (Jan 21, 2007)

Most offshore tugs and supply vessels carry large amounts of cable, (20+ shackles a side) necessary when you are anchoring in 100fms. This can cause problems stowing cable in the lockers when weighing. Imagine stowing cable in the locker when you still have a large number of shackles over side with the anchor off the bottom. If there is a major windlass failure or if the gypsy is badly worn for instance a whole lot of it can run back and God help anyone who's in the way (difficult not to be in the way if you're in the locker). This is a job I've done on quite a few occasions from cadet to mate and I never liked it. Anyway I'm committing the cardinal sin of conjecture after an incident.


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Ship death bodies to be examined (BBC News)*

Post-mortem examinations are to take place on the bodies of three men who died at sea.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Ship post-mortem 'inconclusive' (BBC News)*

A post-mortem examination on the bodies of three men who died at sea fails to determine a cause of death.

More from BBC News...


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

*North sea deaths*

Surprised this did not make the thread.

26.09.07 

Three die in North Sea accident 

Three men have died after an accident on a gas rig standby vessel in the North Sea, the boat's operators say. Vroon Offshore Services said they died on the *Viking Islay* in the BP Amethyst gas field off the East Yorkshire coast. The men were named as Finlay MacFadyen, 46, from Aberdeen, Robert O'Brien, 59, from Leven in Fife, and Robert Ebertowski, 40, from Gydnia, Poland. The Aberdeen-based company said they were securing an anchor chain in the boat's bow when the accident happened. 

Mr MacFadyen and Mr O'Brien, both coxswains, and boatman Mr Ebertowski were on board the vessel 25 miles (40km) off the East Yorkshire coast when they were involved in the incident at 0100 BST on Sunday, the company said. They were taken to Hull Royal Infirmary by a Sea King helicopter based at RAF Leconfield, East Yorkshire, but died of their injuries. 

The remaining nine crew members were safe and well, Vroon Offshore Services confirmed. The *Viking Islay*, a 53-metre emergency response and rescue vessel, was supporting the Ensco 92 drilling rig on BP's Amethyst field when the accident happened. 

Full investigation: The company said it had now been returned to the Humber port of Immingham where a full investigation would be carried out by the Marine Accident Investigation Branch. Graham Philip, chief executive of Vroon Offshore Services, said: "This is a tragic incident, the details of which are still unclear. "However, we are doing all we can to find out what happened and will co-operate with all relevant authorities to carry out a full investigation. 

"Our thoughts currently lie with the family and friends of the men who have tragically lost their lives." Vroon Offshore Services owns and operates 32 vessels. 

Jonty


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

All the AHTS I was on had self-stowing lockers. The supply ships the same - but one elderly vessel - ex US built and which I walked off of on account of the abyssmal safety standards - did not. You were expected to stow the cable with chain hooks. Fortunately we never anchored but I can imagine what would have happened if the gypsy slipped and you had a hook in....

Hope they find the cause of death after toxicology and sympathies to their families.

Jonty


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

A report finds three men who died after an incident on a ship in the North Sea 'did not recognise' potential danger.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Sad day when that incident happened.
that the Viking Islay lying in Fraserburgh harbour in 2006 \/ \/


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

Disgraceful day! more like it. I would very much like to see the MAIB report on that one. That such a thing could happen in a chainlocker. What on earth were they actually doing in there? Securing the chain against movement? Why? it's suppose to move! Besides a chain locker is full of biological waste products from dead marine life which produce other gasses. If it was to do with the 'clunking' of the chain when the ship pitched and rolled; why not just do as we always did - secure it in the spurling pipe from the forecastle deck. Perhaps they didn't know what a spurling pipe is. Anyway, it wasn't such a big chain locker. Would it have been been vented by air passing into the open access manhole and exiting via the spurling pipe?
Again! heads should roll on this one. Can we blame lack of training? these lads were not exactly in the bloom of youth. Is this another example of unprofessionalism by senior crew members and ignorance as well as the greed of owners? You can bet that the MCA will distance themseves from this if possible. No matter what - whoever the people are who allow these sort of practices to happen and then close the door after the horse has bolted are criminals and should be prosecuted as such. Poor lads - what a needless waste of human life so we can fill our cars and keep warm.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Disgraceful that training would be so slipshod to allow this to occur.


----------



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Would this task not be covered by a Permit to Work?

If so, why were the dangers not highlighted before the task started and appropriate safety equipment not made available?

If suitable equipment was not there then why not?

The whole incident seems to raise more and moe questions.

McC


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

There use to be a similiar types of accidents on vessels carrying scrap metal to Spain if I remember correctly, one of the Crew would go into the Hold and not come out, then his shipmate would go in to find him and he would suc***b to fumes followed by a third person with a mask on, (in one case the Captain) and he was overcome as well.


----------



## JamesM (Feb 27, 2008)

Seems to me that there was a dreadful lack of training and proper equipment.
If that is the case, then the senior deck officers should be severely disciplined and the Company charged with Corporate Manslaughter.
I know it won't bring them back, but it might make others take notice.

My sympathies to their families. 
Rest in peace lads.
JamesM


----------



## Iain B (Apr 28, 2007)

JamesM said:


> Seems to me that there was a dreadful lack of training and proper equipment.
> If that is the case, then the senior deck officers should be severely disciplined and the Company charged with Corporate Manslaughter.
> I know it won't bring them back, but it might make others take notice.
> 
> ...



Article copied from Tradewinds dated June 27th. 

The MCA Enforcement unit appear to have completed a criminal investigation and obviously got the case into court before the MAIB had finished writing their report. 

It looks like the MAIB press office and spin doctors are much more effective at getting thier story out than the MCA Enforcement unit and the Police are. 


Iain


Vroon in dock 
Vroon Offshore Services will find out next week the penalties for its role in the deaths of three crewmen on a North Sea offshore support vessel last year. 




The Aberdeen-based company, part of the Vroon group of the Netherlands, will be sentenced after pleading guilty earlier this month at Grimsby magistrates court to several charges including that of failing to ensure an atmospheric testing device was available. 


The men - coxswains Finlay MacFadyen of Aberdeen and Robert O'Brien of Leven in Fife and boatman Robert Ebertowski of Gdynia, Poland - died after being found unconscious in the chain locker on the UK-flag, 3,800-bhp emergency support and rescue vessel Viking Islay (built 1986). 


The three had been securing an anchor and are believed to have been asphyxiated in the confined space. 


The incident happened on 23 September while the Viking Islay was supporting the Ensco 92 drilling rig in BP’s Amethyst field in the southern North Sea. 


One of the other charges against Vroon was that the company failed to review and evaluate its safety management system in line with the International Safety Management Code (ISM). 


The company had been audited and certified as ISM-compliant by the UK’s Maritime and Coastguard Agency (MCA). 


In a statement to TradeWinds the government agency admits it was responsible for the verification and certification of the ISM Safety Management System, but says: “Verification is an audit based on a sampling process and, while all auditors endeavour to cover all important areas, it does not guarantee full compliance.” 


“In MCA audit reports we make this clear using the following statement: ‘As auditing is a sampling process, it does not necessarily imply that non-conformities do not exist in areas where none have been identified.’” 


Vroon (Viking Offshore Services until acquired by the Dutch group in May last year) also pleaded guilty to a charge of failing to ensure a seaman assigned to the vessel held an appropriate certificate of competency. 


At the same hearing on 11 June Donald Fryer, the vessel’s master, pleaded not guilty to a charge of failing to discharge his duties under section 58 of the Merchant Shipping Act. 


The court is scheduled to pass sentence on Vroon on 4 July, while a date for Fryer’s trial is due to be set on 1 July. 


Vroon, represented by Andrew Jackson of Hull, has declined to comment, citing the live legal action against it. 


Fryer, a 65-year-old from Hull, is represented by Stephenson Harwood working in conjunction with his union, Nautilus UK. 


The charges against Vroon and Fryer followed an investigation by Humberside police. 


A parallel investigation by the Marine Accident Investigation Branch has been completed and a draft version sent to interested parties. 

By Andrew Guest in London 
Published: 12:49 GMT, 27 June 2008 | last updated: 13:49 GMT, 27 June 2008


----------



## JamesM (Feb 27, 2008)

Iain B,
Thanks for that information.At least there are ongoing investigations which might bring some action against those responsible.
I'm not trying to vilify anyone, but there are serious issues that need to be addressed.
Very sad, three men gone, needlessly.
JamesM


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

the same thing happened back in 77/78?? aboard the Oakworth/Namworth up the gulf,even just recently two men were overcome in Southamtom


----------



## GrampianWarrior (Jun 25, 2008)

I have just finished reading the report concerning the 3 men lost in this tragedy,, my heart gos out for them and family... once again it is proven how easy the sea can take lifes, on this occasion the instigator for the dissastor was no more than an anchor chain rattleing and needing sicured,,,,once again regrets and we hope lessons learned,,, the report can be read below

http://www.maib.gov.uk/cms_resources/Viking_Islay.pdf


----------



## GrampianWarrior (Jun 25, 2008)

JimC said:


> Disgraceful day! more like it. I would very much like to see the MAIB report on that one. That such a thing could happen in a chainlocker. What on earth were they actually doing in there? Securing the chain against movement? Why? it's suppose to move! Besides a chain locker is full of biological waste products from dead marine life which produce other gasses. If it was to do with the 'clunking' of the chain when the ship pitched and rolled; why not just do as we always did - secure it in the spurling pipe from the forecastle deck. Perhaps they didn't know what a spurling pipe is. Anyway, it wasn't such a big chain locker. Would it have been been vented by air passing into the open access manhole and exiting via the spurling pipe?
> Again! heads should roll on this one. Can we blame lack of training? these lads were not exactly in the bloom of youth. Is this another example of unprofessionalism by senior crew members and ignorance as well as the greed of owners? You can bet that the MCA will distance themseves from this if possible. No matter what - whoever the people are who allow these sort of practices to happen and then close the door after the horse has bolted are criminals and should be prosecuted as such. Poor lads - what a needless waste of human life so we can fill our cars and keep warm.


As was said in the report the men where old hands from bottom to top, and such cases have happened before , concluding from the report 1 for some reason took a risk, 2 died trying to save shipmates , I just find it sad,, http://www.maib.gov.uk/cms_resources/Viking_Islay.pdf


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

Iains' information indicates at least that the MCA are taking the matter very seriously. And so they should. It is a very sad testament that three men could die in such cir***stances today, particularly with all the safety systems that are supposed to be in place, and practised, to prevent such tragic events.
Will be interesting to watch how the MCA litigation progresses, especially in respect to apparent non-conformance with the ISM Code and the role and practice of the DPA. Perhaps this will be one of the first cases which will hold the company (Vroon) criminally negligent. Chris Allport


----------



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Did the incident happen within the rigs 500 m zone, and if so is Ensco liable in any way? Did they inspect the vessel and agree that it and its safety management was OK before accepting it as their SSV?

On a more realistic note, what will happen to Vroon? I do not mean in the courts where they will no doubt end up for compensation claims but to their business?

Will the operators decide that Vroon are not good enough to work for them? Sadly the answer is probably a big NO and this company will get a smack on the wrist and continue to provide SSVs to major clients even though they appear not to conform to the most basic safety standards that the operators say they work to and uphold.

McC


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Thinking back to the incidents on the ships carrying scrap to Spain (Coaster Size) if I remember correctly it was something to to with the oxide (Rust on the scrap metal swarf) burning up the oxygen, the Crew had entered the hold via the access hatch rather rolling the hatch covers back.


----------



## wharferat (May 15, 2008)

Entry into Enclosed Spaces, Permits to Work, Risk Assessment, etc, but unless companies supply the necessary equipment, they're pointless. Add in the, "It won't happen to me." attitude, people just don't learn. Only a few weeks ago some Filipinos were casualties on a cruise ship in, I think, Southampton.


----------



## Iain B (Apr 28, 2007)

callpor said:


> Iains' information indicates at least that the MCA are taking the matter very seriously. And so they should. It is a very sad testament that three men could die in such cir***stances today, particularly with all the safety systems that are supposed to be in place, and practised, to prevent such tragic events.
> Will be interesting to watch how the MCA litigation progresses, especially in respect to apparent non-conformance with the ISM Code and the role and practice of the DPA. Perhaps this will be one of the first cases which will hold the company (Vroon) criminally negligent. Chris Allport


Chris

The way I read the press report in Tradewinds is that the MCA Enforcement Unit (with the Police) has run a succesful prosecution under the Merchant Shipping Act, for not providing oxygen detecting equipment. An easy case to prosecute. 


It seems that the Capt has also been charged under S 58 of the Merchant Shipping Act. 

The s.58 offence applies to the master of, or any seaman employed in, a United Kingdom ship, and is committed if such a person while on board his ship or in its immediate vicinity—

(a) does any act which causes or is likely to cause--
….

(iii) the death of or serious injury to any person,

No sign of any prosecution under any corporate manslaughter or ISM related charges?


Iain


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

The report of the death of the three seamen onboard the Viking Islay has been published (MAIB) and Offshore Shipping.


----------

